# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Does Whey Protein cause a rash? Lots of whey?

## SyncNOW

So far i been drinking 1.5 scoops of whey with each of my meals. Total 4 meals a day. So 4 shakes a day , almost my sole source of protein, for past 2 months. I just been lazy to buy other lean protein and for convenience. However, when my mom makes chicken i eat it, or fish etc..


Point is , i been having this rash lately , started on my forearm, i blame my excess washing/soap/ etc.. on that part. However lately i been having some mild rash on my face, shaving made it worse but now i dont shave every day and that helped alot. Also, i put some cortisone cream on face area and arm, annd it helped etc..

The rash almost dissapears then i stop taking the cortisone and it slowly comes back. Now the face etc.. has some minor itching not much, its ok, i dont shave every day anymore, forearm has some mild redness from rash, i still put cream there.


HOWEVER, for some reason now my chest , over my nipple near my shoulder, i been getting itching there and i been scratching like crazy and it is now forming quite some red rash there, and then around my stomach area, in my a**omen as well its causing some redness rash , and lately my tricep and shoulder area, i been scratching and it caused redness rash. And also my upper back causing scratch and it caused rash as well.

Now it dont look all that red, however , im worried that it will spread more. stupid rash. NOW, here's a problem, I SWEAT ALOT , i stress alot during the day, When i SHAVE / wash my face, i pour pounds of water all over my face and neck to cool it down, and in the process turn my T-shirt all soaked in water and i supposed that causes a rash on my body?

Sometimes i stay in the same t-shirt while its a bit wet with water, i supposed that forments a rash?

My mom blames the whey protein, its her favorite target whenever something like this happens, Rash - Pimples etc..

CAN WHEY PROTEIN PUT STRAINS ON UR LIVER and can it put strains on ur kidney? Can that cause a Rash-Allergy? The amount of whey i drink? 1.5 scoops per meal, total 4 shakes a day/ 4 meals a day?

Waiting reply.

----------


## audis4

> So far i been drinking 1.5 scoops of whey with each of my meals. Total 4 meals a day. So 4 shakes a day , almost my sole source of protein, for past 2 months. I just been lazy to buy other lean protein and for convenience. However, when my mom makes chicken i eat it, or fish etc..
> 
> 
> Point is , i been having this rash lately , started on my forearm, i blame my excess washing/soap/ etc.. on that part. However lately i been having some mild rash on my face, shaving made it worse but now i dont shave every day and that helped alot. Also, i put some cortisone cream on face area and arm, annd it helped etc..
> 
> The rash almost dissapears then i stop taking the cortisone and it slowly comes back. Now the face etc.. has some minor itching not much, its ok, i dont shave every day anymore, forearm has some mild redness from rash, i still put cream there.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, for some reason now my chest , over my nipple near my shoulder, i been getting itching there and i been scratching like crazy and it is now forming quite some red rash there, and then around my stomach area, in my a**omen as well its causing some redness rash , and lately my tricep and shoulder area, i been scratching and it caused redness rash. And also my upper back causing scratch and it caused rash as well.
> ...


Eating whey as a main source is something I would never personally do. Whole food is better (IMO) in many respects. For a couple things, you will feel more full while cutting and you will get more nutrients from whole foods which in turn will yield more quality mass.

Many people have had great success with whey as their main source. Why not eat whole foods and being lazy is a horrible answer.

As far as the whey giving you a rash, you may be allergic, might want to run some tests. 
I'm not sure if whey is tough on the liver, don't have any research to prove it. Keep it in moderation and you will be fine.

----------


## zodiac666

different protein sources have higher or lower amounts of certain amino acids. i would always try to get my protein from a variety of sources. also some protein sources are absorbed alot faster than others.

before you go to bed you want a slower absorbing protein like casein so your muscles dont run out of protein in the middle of the night.

whey along with another source like eggs is perfect for when you first wake up because your muscles will get some protein right away but you will also have protein available for the next few hours

after your workout you would want whey because your muscles need protein very badly and whey is processed very quickly

i wouldnt think the whey would cause a rash unless you were allergic to it

being too lazy to cook and eat whole food is a pathetic excuse. just figure out what your body needs and prepare your meals ahead of time

good luck

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

stop all your whey intake for a week and see if the rash symptoms persist, if they do, then whey is not your problem... if the rash disappears, they might have a connection...maybe you could be allergic to some component of they whey...maybe try chaging brands or having less shakes

that said, 4 shakes a day is a tad too much IMO

You could have also answered your own question on the rash, damp clothing tends to irritate the skin and the moisture is an invitation for bacteria.... you might wanna keep a cold wipe or towel handy instead the pounding our face with water

cheers

----------


## mateo112

i was taking in 200 grams of whey at one point. no rash for me but it might vary for you.

----------

